# NFL Pick'em Prize



## creekrat (Sep 19, 2013)

LifeXMD is offering up a prize for the overall percentage winner between UGBB and TID.  The owner and I are currently working on what it will be and as soon as we figure it out I will post it here


----------



## StoliFTW (Sep 19, 2013)

creekrat said:


> LifeXMD is offering up a prize for the overall percentage winner between UGBB and TID.  The owner and I are currently working on what it will be and as soon as we figure it out I will post it here



That's great. Another testament of how great the community here at SI I mean UGBB is.

Applause.

Sent via Mobile


----------



## TheExperiment (Sep 19, 2013)

Good stuff brothers. I've mad all my picks up to week 7 so far.

Much thanks to LifeXMD to sponsor the contest.


----------



## 502 (Sep 19, 2013)

So, there is going to be 2 prizes? That's great! Thanks man!


----------



## creekrat (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok fellas, since we lost the first 2 weeks during the move we have decided to offer up a prize for each of the boards.  The prize for the first place winner is a free dr consult (typically $200) with us plus 25% off of your first med order.  If you are not interested or do not have a need for our services we will give out a a 90 day supply of Metagenics multivitamin.  The multi is a top notch vitamin that is far better than anything you can get off the shelf.


----------



## creekrat (Oct 9, 2013)

The 25% does not include gh


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 9, 2013)

creekrat said:


> The 25% does not include gh



thanks....


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 9, 2013)

This great!  Thanks guys.


----------

